# My new project



## Rusty (May 18, 2016)

While it doesn't have possibilities of Chris' project. It's something to do. 

View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 18, 2016)

Nice find Rusty.


----------



## Rusty (May 18, 2016)

A neighbor gave it to me. It was last used 2 years ago., maybe? Put in a new battery. Won't turn over. Will turn over manually. Has compression. Solenoid checks out good. Next, I will pull the starter. 18HP, 44" deck, twin Kohler. Model number plate is gone.


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2016)

That is awesome! I want to build one for my kids to play around on.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 24, 2016)

Couple years back I had a weak moment and brought home a Bolens HT-20.  It ran when I purchased it but haven't had the time to get it out and functioning .  For a couple hundred it has great sheet metal and all new tires.  Bolens was famous for small tractors with the quality of much larger models.


----------



## Rusty (May 24, 2016)

Raining everyday. Don't know when I will get back to it.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 24, 2016)

We went from 85 degree days to rain and sixty.  Never imagined the day to day weather could change this drastically.  No funnel clouds though so worth mentioning but no real complaints.  The maple trees leafs near full development  in three warm days.  Grass is also needs another trimming.  One of my favorite tasks.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 6, 2016)

Put on a new solenoid. Took the starter off and cleaned it inside and out. The starter works good now. I can jump from the battery to either side of the solenoid and it turns over good. Seems to have good compression. Get nothing when I turn the key. Changed the ignition fuse, didn't help. Put a jumper in the switch under the seat, didn't help. No fire to the plugs. Bad wire somewhere either in the switch or between it and the solenoid. Wiring is my weakness.


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2016)

Heard you go it going, what was it?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 7, 2016)

Still can't get fire to the plugs.


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2016)

How is the coil? I'm not quite sure how those motors are built? I have a chop saw with the same problem just won't run.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 7, 2016)

IDK. I have power to the switch. But it I jump from that hot to the wires coming out of the switch I get nothing. Those wires go to another connecter and if I jump to them I get nothing. Anyone know where the coil is located on a lawn tractor?


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2016)

Follow your plug wire up. See what it goes to.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 7, 2016)

I can jump the starter directly from the battery and the motor turns over, but if I turn the switch, the starter just clicks. Sound like the starter isn't grounded? Getting too hot to work on it. Try again tomorrow.
On a car, just bolting the starter on grounds it, is a lawn tractor different?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 7, 2016)

New solenoid, but could it be bad?


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2016)

Check the hot wire that goes direct. You should have a hot maybe a ground then the small wire that come off the switch or relay. the small wire gives power to get the solenoid going, if the large positive is not getting power it will click because the juice off the small wire is not enough to turn it over.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 7, 2016)

Did you check the battery to see how much voltage it's putting out? Pull the spark plug, jump off the car and see if it gets spark.


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2016)

I just read that you have a seat switch and a mower deck switch that both have to be working for it to turn over.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 7, 2016)

Make sure the blades are not engaged.


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXJakik4zaM[/ame]

Don't know if yours is the same?


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi3p465MN1E[/ame]


----------



## ME87 (Jun 7, 2016)

What makes the spark on that thing? It has to have points, a timer, or something of a similar nature.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 7, 2016)

Chris said:


> I just read that you have a seat switch and a mower deck switch that both have to be working for it to turn over.



They both test out Ok.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 7, 2016)

This will have to go on the back burner for a while. My every day driver (a minivan) bit the dust. (not sure when I will have the money to fix it)
So I got my old work van out of mothballs and am driving it. I forgot about all the stuff it needed. Brakes this weekend to start.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 7, 2016)

I think maybe the new solenoid  is bad. I have 12 volts on the input side but with the key on I have nothing on the output side. Like Chris said, I think the only power going through it is through the little wire. It has to be either the solenoid or the ignition.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 8, 2016)

I think a suburu STI engine swap is in order.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 8, 2016)

mustanggarage said:


> I think a suburu STI engine swap is in order.



That would be fun to ride.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 9, 2016)

That expensive stuff that few mechanics can fix should be avoided.  That sled needs a four cylinder Chevy 2 engine.  Totally reliable, used in cars boats, and numbers applications.  Besides they sound good with headers.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2016)

Put another new solenoid on, still just clicks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 9, 2016)

Just a dumb question..... Is the battery charged?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Just a dumb question..... Is the battery charged?



New battery and fully charged. I can run a jumper cable from the battery to the starter and spin the motor fast. Jut something bad in-between. If I can find a number on it, I am going to buy a new ignition switch.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 6, 2016)

Had to postpone working on it. Either rain or 100 degrees every day.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2016)

Better than rain in 100 degree temps. We call that Florida.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 6, 2016)

I hope to resume this project before long. Cooler weather on the way.(I hope)


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

Did the weather cool down for you yet?


----------

